# Orchids 2006 South Africa



## Gideon (Aug 10, 2006)

Orchids 2006 will be held from 4-10 September, some interesting speakers will be attending

Prof. Leonid Averyanov 
Alex Hirtz Ecuador
Joyce Stewart 
Norito Hasegawa
Dr. Chris Hammond 
Prof. Leon van Rensburg 
Douglas McMurtry
Sigrid Grote
Heather & Bob Campbell 
Gavin McDonald 
Hendrik Vorster 
Mervyn Lotter
Lourens Grobler

...so I hope to see all of you there...accomadation is dirt cheap, around $50/night for a 4 sleeper cabana, only a few KM from the Kruger National Park

http://www.lowveldorchids.co.za/Orchids2006/Orchids2006.htm


----------



## Heather (Aug 10, 2006)

Gideon said:


> Heather & Bob Campbell
> Gavin McDonald



Haha, I read that fast and thought, "Hey! I'm not speaking there!"
:rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2006)

Sounds great. Keep us posted.


----------



## bench72 (Aug 11, 2006)

Wow, I love that poster!

oh I wish... never enough holidays


----------

